
What does it mean to be human? Analysing the genetics of ancient humans - Hooke
https://mosaicscience.com/story/ancient-human-evolution-neanderthal-genetics
======
danieltillett
This person has little understanding of evolution or genetics. Seems a strange
article to post here.

To be positive the reason the lactase persistence allele has become very
frequent in Northern Europe was not due to a population bottle neck, but due
to the small selective effect of being able to extract more nutrition from
milk than those without it. The people with the gene had more children (on
average) that survived to adulthood and so over a couple of thousand years the
allele came to become very frequent in some populations. This is evolution in
action.

------
ChemicalWarfare
>>I am a Londoner, but I’m a little darker than many Englishwomen because my
father is originally from Eastern Europe.

for a reasonably "scientific" article this is an odd statement. most R1A
eastern european crowds - polish, ukrainian, belorussian, latvian, lithuanian
generally look "whiter" then their "western european" counterparts.

~~~
danieltillett
Not if this is code for Roma.

------
iopq
> Sitting in this ancient home, knowing none of them survived to today, is a
> poignant reminder of how vulnerable we are – it could so easily have been a
> Neanderthal woman sitting here wondering about her extinct human cousins.

but she just said she's 1% Neanderthal...

------
k__
I like this DNA analytics stuff.

Did a 23andme that told me I'm Neanderthal, lol.

Also ~1% irish :3

